# bobina comportamiento en CA y CD



## alex11 (Ene 6, 2011)

que tal amigos disculpen me podrían hacer el favor de explicarme el comportamiento de la bobina en cada tipo de corriente es que estuve leyendo pero no entendí muy bien una parte donde dice "que hay capacidades parásitas que tiene la bobina" les dejo el link donde encontré la información y otra duda es como hace la bobina para hacer oscilaciones  si me lo podrían explicar de una forma mas sencilla se los agradecería 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Induc1a.png
si tuvieran un documento o link donde explique de forma mas sencilla se los agradecería


----------



## Dano (Ene 7, 2011)

Creo que el Edminister o Kuznetsov tenían buena información del tema, a mi parecer muy entendible y fácil de "digerir".


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 7, 2011)

Fácil.
En CD se comportan como un cable. Tienen una resistencia fija y tan tan.
En CA las cosas camibian pues tienen resistencia mostrada en CD y adicionalemente una reactancia. Estos se explica con variable compleja, debido a que la reactancia esta en los numeros imaginarios. La resistencia en CD mas la reactancia crean un numero complejo el cual generan un vector con una magnitud mas un ángulo.
Esa magnitud y ángulo esta dado por la frecuencia de la CA.
Hay que estudiar matemáticas de múmeros complejos para entenderlo mas apropiadamente.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Ene 7, 2011)

Claro.... en CC se comporta "prácticamente" como un alambre, a no ser por que en el momento de energizar la bobina, ésta se opone a que circule por ella la corriente creando un campo, llamémoslo, inverso lo que temporalmente crea un desfase entre el voltaje y la corriente; luego, mientras circula la corriente por ella, crea un campo magnético en torno a ella.

En CA se opone mucho mas y se convierte en "reactancia" cuya fórmula es XL=2ΠFC, donde XL es la reactancia inductiva en óhms, F la frecuencia en hertz y L la inductancia en henrios.

Como notarás, si aumenta la F aumenta la XL pues son directamente proporcionales.

El tema de las capacidades parásitas se debe al "capacitor" que se forma por la separación de una espira con otra y tiene gran influencia en altas frecuencias, en cuyo caso, ese capacitor parásito tiende a ser un corto circuito al paso de la misma.

Mas ayuda: http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070824035001AAAg3Rj


----------



## alex11 (Ene 9, 2011)

muchas gracias me sirvió mucho esta información ahora comprendo mejor su comportamiento te lo agradezco


----------



## unmonje (Ene 11, 2011)

alex11 dijo:


> que tal amigos disculpen me podrían hacer el favor de explicarme el comportamiento de la bobina en cada tipo de corriente es que estuve leyendo pero no entendí muy bien una parte donde dice "que hay capacidades parásitas que tiene la bobina" les dejo el link donde encontré la información y otra duda es como hace la bobina para hacer oscilaciones  si me lo podrían explicar de una forma mas sencilla se los agradecería
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archivo:Induc1a.png
> si tuvieran un documento o link donde explique de forma mas sencilla se los agradecería



Lo quieres fàcil ?...bueno...lo digo fàcil....
Cuando sometes a una bobina a un  cambio abrupto y continuo de tension (1/0/1...),la corriente de electrones que circula por el se mantiene casi  constantemente,esto resulta en un comportamiento semejante a una -resitencia- elèctrica de valor màximo.(se hace una integral matemàtica digamos)
Cuando el crecimiento de la tension lo haces paulatinamente ,(lento),el crecimiento de la corriente es abrupto.Su reesistencia interna entonces es minima.
Se llama capacidad paràsita , a toda aquella que se pueda formar involuntariamente en un circuito electrico,por factores mayormente mecànicos ,inherentes a la construccion misma de las partes de un  circuito.
Ejemplo: Un cable con maya de blindaje, tiene una capacidad paràsita importante, debido a la cercania de su conductor interior ,respecto a la maya de blindaje,normalmente MASA.


Fin de la historia


----------



## antiworldx (Ene 11, 2011)

En terminos simple, asi es.


----------

